# اهمية الليزر في علاج الأسنان



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 أبريل 2006)

يعرف بالليزر المائي(Tm)
وتستخدم تقنية هيدروكينتك لأنجاز معالجات تتضمن اعداد للفجوات السنية وازالة التسوس وايضا مدى شامل لعمليات اللثة.
ما هو الليزر المائي (TM) ؟
يعمل النظام بواسطة اسطوانة ليزر مائية حيث تولد حزمه ضوئيه مركزه تضبط براس الدبوس لازالة التسوس والعمليات الاخرى.الماء البارد يتقطر ويمتص طاقة الليزر وتصبح ذرات من الماء الليزري
وعندما ينقاد بلحظه خاطفه تبدا عملية ازالة طبقه من السن. وهو امين واقل عدائيه ويمكن حمله.
ما هي فوائده ؟
لا يحتاج الى مخدر اسنان .وبدون الم واهتزاز والة ثقب يقلل من خطر العدوى ولا يحتاج الى تعقيم
وبدون نزيف في عملية اللثه و شفاء اسرع للجروح ولا يخافه الأطفال (اهم نقطه):68: :68: 
وانصح اخواني المهندسين ان يعالجوا اسنانهم بهذا النوع من الاجهزه اذا راجعوا طبيب الاسنان:67: 

وهذا الرابط لأجراءات عديدة بواسطة الليزر فديو شاهد واستمتع .

انقر هنا 



البغدادي


----------



## م.الدمشقي (19 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
ما هي الشركات المشهوره في هذا المجال


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (19 أبريل 2006)

أشكرك اخي شكري على هذا المعلومات المفيدة ...

دائما ما يعاني الناس من ألم الأسنان فهو قوي ومزعج جدا ... حتى في العلاج أيضا ...

بوركت ..


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 أبريل 2006)

اليك هذه الشركه www.laresdental.com


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (14 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## EN.Alaa Nasser.. (30 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم كيف حالك اخ شكري وكيف حال صحتك ومتأسف للانقطاع عن المنتدى وذلك بسب ظروف الحياة في بلدنا العظيم العراق


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (31 مايو 2007)

رررراااااااااااااااائع


----------



## tigersking007 (31 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخ شكرى جزاك الله خير ولكن ارجو منك شرح اكتر عن هزا الجهاز وياريت لو معك صورته وتركيبه تفيدنا بيه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## فاروق سعيد (31 مايو 2007)

موضوع يستحق الدراسه


----------



## الصادق (5 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد منصف (8 يوليو 2007)

thanks so much


----------



## ابو ايه (15 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخ شكري


----------



## مهندس احمد مدحت (25 نوفمبر 2007)

هذة اول مشاركة لي لذلك اهدي هذا الموقع لمحبي استخدام الليزر في الاسنان
http://www.fotona.si/index.asp


----------



## زهرة القمر (26 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تحية طيبة لكل الزملاء والزميلات
ارجو مساعدتي ببحث عن معلومات مفصلة عن laser surgery
ارجو مساعدتي باسرع وقت من لديه الامكان والمعلومات المناسبة بهذا الموضوع
تقبلوا مني كامل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخت الكريمة زهرة القمر .

تحية طيبة .

ارجو ان يكون طلبك بموضوع جديد ومستقل ليكون في متناول جميع الأعضاء .

وان شاء الله اخواننا ما يقصروا في طلبك .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## ahmadd (27 نوفمبر 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (18 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع و المشاركات القيمة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 أكتوبر 2008)

مهندس احمد مدحت قال:


> هذة اول مشاركة لذلك اهدي احبائي المهتمين باستخدام الليزر في الاسنان هذا الموقع
> http://www.fotona.si/index.asp



مؤسسة Fotona هي ايضا بمثابة معهد لتدريب اطباء الاسنان واقامة دورات خاصة لأستخدام اجهزة 

ليزر الاسنان في العلاج . وتكون الدورة التي يتلقاها طبيب الاسنان على مرحلتين .

1- دورة اساسية على كيفية تشغيل جهاز الليزر والعمل به ويشمل الاجراأت العامة .
2- دورة متقدمة وتكون على ثلاثة مراحل بالنسبة لذي الاختصاص .

واجور الدورة من 2500 -4500 $ لمجموعة من المتدربين .

وايضا لهذه المؤسسة من منتجات صناعية .

تمنياتي لكم التوفيق.

البغدادي


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات وعندي سؤال ماهو 
light laser المستخدم في تحفيز العصب


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 أكتوبر 2008)

المهندسة الطبية قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات وعندي سؤال ماهو
> Light Laser المستخدم في تحفيز العصب



الاخت الفاضلة المهندسة الطبية .

تحية طيبة .

مع الاسف ليس لدي معلومات في هذا المجال .

يفضل كتابة طلبك في موضوع جديد , لعلنا نجد الجواب من اعضاء القسم .


البغدادي:20:


----------



## المعيدة العراقية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز هذه التقنية هل تحتاج فقط الى طبيب اسنان ام الى اخصائي ليزر مع طبيب الاسنان و اي الشركات تبيع هذا الجهاز


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 نوفمبر 2008)

المعيدة العراقية قال:


> شكرا اخي العزيز هذه التقنية هل تحتاج فقط الى طبيب اسنان ام الى اخصائي ليزر مع طبيب الاسنان و اي الشركات تبيع هذا الجهاز



تحياتي لكِ .

يستخدم جهاز ليزر الاسنان من قبل طبيب الاسنان فقط حسب مهام عمله .

وبألأمكان اي طبيب اسنان استخدامه , ذلك لوجود قرص مضغوط مع جهاز ليزر الاسنان مدته سبع 

ساعات تدريبية لمختلف الاجراءات .

اما انتاجه فهناك شركات رائدة مثل Lares Dental .

انقري هنا 

يعتبر جهاز ليزر الاسنان زهيد الثمن نسبتا لمميزاته .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 نوفمبر 2008)

زهرة القمر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> تحية طيبة لكل الزملاء والزميلات
> ارجو مساعدتي ببحث عن معلومات مفصلة عن laser surgery
> ارجو مساعدتي باسرع وقت من لديه الامكان والمعلومات المناسبة بهذا الموضوع
> تقبلوا مني كامل الاحترام والتقدير



بأمكانكِ الاطلاع على الموقع السابق Lares Dental . بالنسبة لأجهزة ليزر العمليات الجراحية 

انقرِي هنا .

اسف على التأخير في الرد على طلبك .

مع التحية .

البغدادي


----------



## therarocky (3 مارس 2009)

تسلم ايديك على هذه المعلومة 
مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## basseثm (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا على هذه الفكرة
واود معرفة ما اذا كان هذا الجهاز او هذا المبدئ معتمد في العلاج لديكم وكم نسبة المستخدمين تقريبا


----------



## ابوهشوم (3 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 مارس 2009)

basseثm قال:


> شكرا على هذه الفكرة
> واود معرفة ما اذا كان هذا الجهاز او هذا المبدئ معتمد في العلاج لديكم وكم نسبة المستخدمين تقريبا



اجهزة الليزر الاسنان معتمدة في جميع انحاء العالم .

البغدادي


----------



## أمير صبحي (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا للتحدث في هذا المجال ..............

شكرا مهندس شكري


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 مايو 2009)

تقبلوا الامتنان والتقدير على ردودكم الطيبة .

انتظر مزيد من الاسئلة والاستفسارات .


البغدادي


----------



## مهندسة جادة (9 مايو 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 مايو 2009)

مهندسة جادة قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور



تسلمي وشكرا على مروركِ .



البغدادي


----------



## belal-alsharaa (13 مايو 2009)

مشكورين للجميع و انشالله ايد بيد يكون موقعنا احسن من كل المواق


----------



## ابو ايه (14 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا شكرا للمعلومات


----------

